# Snow Enterprises



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have contact by them asking me to sign on with them! anyone here working with them? sorry tried search with no luck!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

UH OH>>>> Mickeys back in the HOUSE....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> UH OH>>>> Mickeys back in the HOUSE....


 
????


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mickey Snow.... [Snow Enterprises] Weird stories there.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I would highly recommend to run far far away. it amazes me how he is still able to obtain contracts and get work.not to mention the prices for the work they have is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Mickey Snow.... [Snow Enterprises] Weird stories there.


 
Yep he's still around after all these yrs, I got some crazy storys to about his work here in SC too..:thumbsup:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

we love weird stories SPILL EM


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd love to but.....

I could tell a couple SC stories too.

1 I couldnt ever get a "straight" answer on... :

Mickey ?. Snow === www.mcsnow.com [m][c][snow].com..... ??? MCS's website for those not familiar


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Share!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

